# If you subscribe to Front and Finish...



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

check out the handsome dude in the new edition in "Paw Prints Across the Gulf Coast"


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't subscribe - is it one of yours?

Need to renew, but I just have not yet.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay I dont either.. anyway to send it to us?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And you call yourselves obedience people : Here's the picture and write up that appeared.​ 
The fall shows offered an opportunity for several of us to go in different directions in pursuit of our dog’s titles. The Jackson Obedience Training Club held a two day, three trial weekend on Saturday, October 23rd and Sunday, October 24th. Held in the Trademart building of the Mississippi State Fairgrounds, the obedience club offered cash, toys and special breed prizes, two matches and a raffle. Winning High in Trial on Saturday’s first trial and Sunday’s trial was Turra Kimble’s Border Collie, OTCH My-Key’s Sparks A Fly-N UDX4 OM2, with the Hi-Combined win for both of Saturday’s trials going to Leslie Boucher’s Labrador Retriever, Sasser’s Twist of Fate VCD2 OM2 UDX RN AXP AJP. Sunday’s Hi-Combined win went to Ericka Wojack’s Smooth Collie, TC Dbl-O-Seven Ability At Savoy UD HXASDC, HXBSD. Winning High in Trial on Saturday’s second trial was Jodie Broussard with her Golden Retriever, Mud E Paws UDX OM1 RE OBHF. Jodie was happy to brag about her dog.​“’Conner’ came into my life as a puppy shortly after I graduated from college. I just knew I loved Golden Retrievers. I knew nothing about dog training and had never even heard of obedience competitions. Conner certainly has come a long way from being ‘just a pet’ to earning his UDX and OM1, earning a place in the Golden Retriever Club of America’s Obedience Hall of Fame, and earning 24 OTCH points. His Open B win in Jackson in October gave him his seventh High in Trial”.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoooo  and Wow Conner is gorgeous.

And I did say I need to re-subscribe LOL It is sometimes the only way to know when your dogs are ranked !!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I will have to log in and check it out.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Jodie! Great picture and great article.. I guess I count on you to tell me if Titan is ranked anywhere or not..LOL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan's always ranked in everything. That's why I knew of him before you came on the forum...I was reading his name in every ranking!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Titan's always ranked in everything. That's why I knew of him before you came on the forum...I was reading his name in every ranking!


I had no idea... for real? I order the book from Helen on stats for the year but that is only thing I get for rankings ect.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For real girl - you're famous! When I kept seeing this Dal-Rhe dog in all the rankings, both in Front and Finish and the GR News, I went to the Dal-Rhe website to find out more about that kennel! (I even briefly considered a breeding from there right before I found Flip's litter)


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jodie, it looks like you and your Goldens are famous too! Congrats to you and Connor...


----------



## Pebble Beach (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Jodie, Barb Biewer mentioned there is a Facebook page with Sunfire dogs. We have a six month old from Sunfire. Would like to check it out. Any info let me kow.

Thanks


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey there! Send me an email ([email protected]) with your name (and whatever else I would need to pick you out if there's more than one) and I'll be happy to add you! Or you can probably do a search on Facebook for "Sunfire Golden Retrievers" and request to join that way. Glad you found me!


----------

